# Sirius Makes Numerous Product Announcements at CES



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Plug and Play, Tuner Radios From XACT and Pioneer

Sirius Satellite Radio made a number of product announcements at the Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in Las Vegas yesterday, including a plug and play satellite radio called the Star Mate, a new tuner compatible with satellite-ready head units from Pioneer, and another plug and play radio from XACT called the ReGo.

Star Mate, which is about the size of a deck of cards, is a transportable plug and play unit that can be used in vehicles, boats and homes. Featuring a three-line full display, the six-ounce Star Mate has 30 presets and a built-in wireless FM transmitter with 100 frequencies. The Star Mate, including both home and vehicle adapter kits, is expected to retail for $129.95.

Pioneer Electronics (USA) made available a new tuner for Sirius that is compatible with satellite-ready head units and most IP-Bus head units from Pioneer. The new SIR-PNR1 tuner will come equipped with all installation hardware, including the Sirius antenna, for the manufacturer's suggested retail price of $120. The Pioneer SIR-PNR1 will be available at retail stores beginning this month.

XACT Communication unveiled the ReGo, a portable plug and play satellite radio receiver that records satellite radio and plays MP3 files through a compact flash card.

http://www.skyretailer.com


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Star Mate, which is about the size of a deck of cards, is a transportable plug and play unit that can be used in vehicles, boats and homes. Featuring a three-line full display, the six-ounce Star Mate has 30 presets and a built-in wireless FM transmitter with 100 frequencies. The Star Mate, including both home and vehicle adapter kits, is expected to retail for $129.95.


Great price point considering it comes with both adaptors.



> XACT Communication unveiled the ReGo, a portable plug and play satellite radio receiver that records satellite radio and plays MP3 files through a compact flash card.


Neat. I like it.


----------



## xcel (Sep 13, 2004)

Sirius Satellite Radio used the launch of the Consumer Electronics Show to unveil several new products, including a receiver compatible with both Sirius and XM-ready car stereo head units and a Pioneer tuner compatible with satellite-ready head units.

The SiriusConnect receiver is a single-piece unit that combines a receiver with a translation device compatible with Sirius-ready head units from Alpine, Audiovox, JVC, Kenwood, Eclipse and Pioneer, as well as XM-ready units from Alpine and Pioneer. 

"The great advantage of this unit is its ability to interface with multiple in-dash radios that are Sirius-ready," Sirius senior VP of product management and strategic planning Larry Pesce said. "Plus, the SiriusConnect has a unique pass-through feature that allows other audio components, such as iPods or CD changers, to be connected simultaneously with the Sirius receiver. No other satellite radio provider offers this feature."

Sirius and Pioneer announced the SIR-PNR1, a new tuner compatible with satellite-ready head units and the majority of IP-Bus head units from Pioneer. The $120 unit will be available this month.

"Pioneer consumers now have a choice of satellite radio service," Pioneer director of marketing, mobile entertainment division Michael Townsen said. "The Sirius tuner is compatible with millions of head units with IP-Bus changer controls we've sold throughout the year. Offering an add-on Sirius tuner shows our commitment to the satellite radio business." 


Speaking Jan. 5 at CES, Pesce said that portable-receiver technology has advanced enough that “by year’s end, receiver circuitry won’t determine the size of the product” that can be manufactured. Instead, it will be the consumers’ own dictates that
determine such receiver characteristics as the size of the display. That
means, Pesce said, “more of the decisions will change from product to
content.”

Sirius now has its own version of a portable receiver that can record and
play programming. Built by Xact Communications, this competitor to XM’s MyFi
will store up to four hours of Sirius programming in a flash memory
location. It also is designed to help protect digital copyrights for artists
and composers. Pesce said that the music or talk programming stored in the
Sirius/Xact unit cannot be translated to or transferred directly into an MP3
format. “This product doesn’t take Sirius content and throw it into MP3,” he
told the CES audience. However, a separate part of the new portable receiver is
designed to allow users to also play their own collection of MP3 audio
files. A memory-card slot is included so that users can adjust the amount of
storage space required to hold these MP3 files.

Digital Rights Management is also part of Sirius’ design plans for its
newly-planned video programming. Sirius plans to launch its
satellite-broadcasting of two or three channels of video in late Summer of
2006. The primary target for the video streams is families with children
who would use the video in their cars or minivans. Pesce said the video
channels will be primarily children’s programming. Sirius is partnering with
Microsoft for the video-stream operations.


----------

